

Monsanto corn linked to organ damage - tdedecko
http://food.change.org/blog/view/is_monsantos_corn_destroying_your_internal_organs

======
rmason
I've followed this story from its beginning. Some university publishes a study
and a scare headline about genetically modified corn.

But other researchers aren't able to replicate the research and in time the
university withdraws the report.

[http://www.scidev.net/en/editorials/butterflies-gm-crops-
and...](http://www.scidev.net/en/editorials/butterflies-gm-crops-and-social-
responsibilities.html)

Its becoming a huge problem in science where researchers begin with a
political position on something and then try and conduct research to prove
something is bad. To no surprise they get the results they were seeking.

------
tdedecko
Scientific Journal Article: <http://www.biolsci.org/v05p0706.htm>

